# Kicker EX2000



## dartssport (Jul 5, 2013)

Just picked up a Kicker EX2000 amp, and wouldnt you know it its not sold here in the US so Kicker offers no help for this model(or any help on anything really) Are there any Canadians who have worked on these amps or know of a place to service or supply parts(mainly the driver board that burned)?


----------



## dartssport (Jul 5, 2013)

Anyone know a good place to buy HiFonics driver boards? Actually I would be willy to try any driver boards that are available
It also uses IRFP064N FETS, FMU32U rectifiers and F1B30CA outputs.


----------



## dartssport (Jul 5, 2013)

Ok new info the driver board in the EX2000 is the same as one from a Lightning Audio LA1000MD maybe other models. So if anyone has any other these amps laying around working or not with good driver boards Im interested


----------



## dartssport (Jul 5, 2013)

Anyone know the apox. gate resistor value of a IRFP064N??

Also I need one of these driver boards if anyone has one, no luck through Rockford but they may have a schematic have to call back next week.


----------

